# door knob holes not matching up



## Jerry 621 (Oct 8, 2010)

how do you install new door knobs when existing wholes dont match up?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Jerry 621 said:


> how do you install new door knobs when existing wholes dont match up?


Plug existing holes and re-drill to except new hardware.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jerry 621 said:


> how do you install new door knobs when existing wholes dont match up?


Are we talking the whole lock or just knobs on a spindle?
Details would help. Age of house? Mortise lock? Interior or exterior?
Post a photo if you can.
Ron


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

New locksets need a 2 1/8" hole for the lockset and 1" for the latch. And the set back is either 2 3/8 or 2 3/4. Most new locksets have adjustable lacthes to accommodate either. If you need to redrill a smaller hole, make a template that you can clamp on the door to keep the hole saw aligned with the old hole.


----------

